# Thoughts on Cort guitars?



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I had the opportunity to play a Cort guitar and I'll be damned if it didn't play like it should be worth twice the sticker price. Plus, great set of features out of the box like stainless frets, luminlay side dots, etc. Not much else to compare it to in the same price range. I know they make most of the guitars on the market made in Korea and Indonesia retailing in the $500-$2000 price range. Just never tried their specific brand. Curious if others have, and what your thoughts are.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

IIRC, @Adcandour had a CORT 335 style guitar quite a few years ago. I remember admiring it at the time.

In addition, I'm quite sure that @GTmaker has a CORT Strat style guitar that he bought from/traded with @davetcan .


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I had a cort guitar that I thought was amazing value. My only complaint was the finish on the body wasn't the nicest. Not sure what the finish was, but the guitar played and sounded fantastic.

edit: did I mention that it looked amazing?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They were named for having poor labour practices a few years ago iirc, not sure if changes came about because of it. Dont hear about them all that often.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

I've had a few cort acoustics and one cort electric. The acoustics were ok but I wasn't a fan of the electric. Gave one acoustic to my brother in law and the electric to my nephew. I'd buy one of the acoustics again however.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I have quite a few Cort`s. Most are neckthru instruments and top end quality if you ask me. I would not sell any of them, always a pleasure to play. 

Great quality for low price tag.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Acoustic Tom said:


> I've had a few cort acoustics and one cort electric. The acoustics were ok but I wasn't a fan of the electric. Gave one acoustic to my brother in law and the electric to my nephew. I'd buy one of the acoustics again however.


Jebus Tom put on a shirt, you remind me of Randy and your bout ready to cook some burgers for Mr. Lacy!

My buddy has a 90's solid body that I straight up like to play thru his little Marshall tube amp.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I wish I’d kept my Cort C4 Bass. Great axe.

More recently, I’ve owned some Cort G series
guitars that were excellent.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Actually, I forgot to mention that I always play this one Cort Telecaster at my son's Music School. It is actually quite amazing. I think it's around $400. Someone should totally buy it


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

What Cort model has SS frets?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Not a guitar but I bought this Cort Bass with the licensed Steinberger bridge tuner in 1985 for $250.00. It's a decent playing bass.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Im Loving my Cort G250P ....look it up....great guitar. Make sure you include the P while searching...it stands for the Piezo pickup model.
G.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

I agree. 

I discovered how great 'Indos' _can_ be, after I bought an MBM2 (yeah, not a looker). The Cort plant in Indonesia is putting out some excellent players IME for a wide variety of companies.. My brother's Classic Vibe Strat is another example.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

MarkM said:


> Randy and your bout ready to cook some burgers for Mr. *Lacy*


Lahey


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Dam auto correct!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Cort also made lots of instruments under different brand names. All my Hohners headless nectrhru basses are made by Cort. Cort made all the high end Hohner instruments.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

They also made all my Neckthru Targa guitars and basses for those who know of the Targa brand name.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

The 80`s Korean Mann instruments are also Cort made.


----------



## Sheratone (Apr 21, 2020)

My Dad had a Cort CL1500 (fancy semi-hollow LP/tele hybrid shape, with a tree of life inlay) when I was a kid. It looked really cool, but it wasn’t an exceptionally well playing or sounding guitar. Not bad by any means though.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

If we're getting into those kinds of details... Yes, Cort / Cor-tek, has made the majority of guitars coming out of Indonesia, Korea, etc. PRS, Ibanez, Schecter, Fender/Squier, G&L, Solar, LTD ......... The list is endless. Most of the guitars in the $600-$2000 price range made overseas are made by Cort.

That's another reason why I'm curious about their own brand. One might presume their price could be lower because the same quality guitar made in the same factory for another brand would have that extra level of markup on it.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

The Cort instruments had a better price point.

Tha exact same Cort bass was cheaper then the Hohner bass . Only the name was different.

The Cort was also considered a lesser quality bass then the Hohner back then... go figure...


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I taught a kid that had a Cort full hollow, it was a smaller strat body, not as big as my Ibanez Artstar or 335. I recall being jealous of how resonant it was. Made my Ibanez feel like a piece of plywood, and he paid half of what I did.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I picked up a great “thrift” Cort 5 string Artisan B5 for a smokin’ deal. It’s great!
N(Thrift)BD.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Frenchy you always have a gaggle of guitars of every brand?

Amps too!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

MarkM said:


> Frenchy you always have a gaggle of guitars of every brand?
> 
> Amps too!


 I picked up a few things over the years ...

Guess that means I m getting old !


----------

